
Paris Attacks Fan Encryption Debate - frostmatthew
http://www.wsj.com/articles/paris-attacks-fan-encryption-debate-1447987407
======
DanBC
A month or so before Paris a UK ISP had a major data breach. Plenty of
politicians were asking why that data was not encrypted.

After Paris we see plenty of politicians calling for an end to encryption.

